# Selling my Worldmark, what happens to unbanked credits ?



## yakimaniac (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm getting ready to sell my WM, and I have credits still left. I'm pretty sure I will lose them if left behind. I thought about banking them over to RCI. I pay for my RCI it is not gifted by WM. Once I sell my WM will I lose any credits banked into RCI?


----------



## uscav8r (Sep 16, 2014)

yakimaniac said:


> I'm getting ready to sell my WM, and I have credits still left. I'm pretty sure I will lose them if left behind. I thought about banking them over to RCI. I pay for my RCI it is not gifted by WM. Once I sell my WM will I lose any credits banked into RCI?


I am not sure what you mean by "unbanked" credits. Does this mean they  are about to expire, or are already tied up in reservations?

What  is your intent? Does it matter to you to have any TS to use after you  sell WM? The banked credits in the WM account will convey to the purchaser, as  long as the transfer completes before they expire. 

I don't have in-depth knowledge of the RCI part of your question, so I will have to defer to others on that one.


----------



## LLW (Sep 16, 2014)

yakimaniac said:


> I'm getting ready to sell my WM, and I have credits still left. I'm pretty sure I will lose them if left behind. I thought about banking them over to RCI. I pay for my RCI it is not gifted by WM. Once I sell my WM will I lose any credits banked into RCI?



 Sometimes buyers look for accounts with credits in them, so the credits would provide an incentive. You should carefully weigh everything. 

If you decide to rent out the credits before you sell, you can get 6.5 cents per credit - lower if you want to do it quickly. See this forum on wmowners.com for rental of credits:
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=67
Read the announcements and stickies carefully to learn how to do it, and look at other posts for the competition. You may only rent out the credits in "Current Balance," and your dues must be current.

There is also a forum for sale of memberships, and one with lots of discussions on Rent/Sale.

You should ask RCI re your RCI question - post it as a "what if." If WM is the only timeshare in your account, that account would most likely belong to the new owner after all is said and done. You have to be a timeshare owner to have an RCI account, unless you sell and don't tell them, and the new owner doesn't tell them. But the new owner will probably want an RCI account, and they would let RCI know that you have sold.


----------

